# How do you tie off if serving towards the loop?



## Eric131 (Oct 24, 2008)

I serve away from the loop as it is the only way I have learned to build strings. I get to the end and do your normal backserve. How would you tie off if serving towards the loop once you reached the end?


----------



## x-it (Apr 28, 2008)

Today I tryed it and served toward the loop. When I got to the loop I laid down a piece of serving I folded in half to make a loop and then served over it my last several wraps. I cut the serving from the jig and stuck that end through the loop I just served over. And grab the piece I served over and pulled the tag end back through under the serving to finish my serving. It the same whip finish but the post keep you from doing it cause there is not enough room because of the jig. It made a nice neat tie off.


----------



## Eric131 (Oct 24, 2008)

When you lay down your section of loop to serve over, which end is the loop facing and which end is the two ends of the loop facing? I'm trying to get a mental picture of all of this and how it works. It's late and my brain is not thinking correctly.


----------



## pyroarch57 (Jul 13, 2006)

Eric131 said:


> When you lay down your section of loop to serve over, which end is the loop facing and which end is the two ends of the loop facing? I'm trying to get a mental picture of all of this and how it works. It's late and my brain is not thinking correctly.


As X-it isnt here at the moment i`ll answer for you. You lay the section of looped serving material over the already served part, the loop post side, serve over it (not too tightly) then cut leaving about 6" of serving and feed the end through the loop, hold the end and the two legs together then pull it all under the last few windings you made. pull tight, discard looped part, snip off and melt the end. Done.


----------



## NP Archery (Jul 29, 2008)

Here you are, serving towards the loop.......










Take a piece of serving material and make a loop and place over your post ....



















Continue to serve over the loop ends ......










Until your get the desired loop size...










Then take the loop from around the post, and pass your serving thru this loop..



















Then start pulling the serving away from from the loop and back under itself..




























Pull the tag tight and your done...


----------



## CJT (Jun 8, 2007)

Good illustration! Im gonna go try it now. 
Thanks


----------



## Eric131 (Oct 24, 2008)

NP Archery, You the man!!!!!! :darkbeer:


----------



## r.a.ott (May 22, 2005)

*Thanks*

Nice work. That's a keeper!


----------



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

Very nice NP Archery!
I have a question. What did you do with the tag ends after you wrapped that end loop? 
I see the black string material that was used to wrap that end loop but cant see any tag ends. What ever you did with them makes a very neat finished end loop.


----------



## Eric131 (Oct 24, 2008)

I do the same thing on my end loops. Use the tag ends to finish them and than cut them off and use serving to close the loops.


----------



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

Eric131 said:


> I do the same thing on my end loops. Use the tag ends to finish them and than cut them off and use serving to close the loops.


Maybe I didn't ask the question correctly. I use the tag ends to wrap my end loop too. I just serve over the tag ends for about an inch then cut them off. 

How did you cut the tag ends off ,before you served the end serving and closed the loop ,with out the wrapped tag end coming undone?


----------



## NP Archery (Jul 29, 2008)

Here are a couple more pictures from that group showing what it looked like before I tied off the tag ends. The pictures were from 2 different ends of a string that I had goofed up on. These 2 shots here show both red AND black tags on the same end. This was to be the long portion of a FLOATING buss cable that did NOT need a served loop on the split (opposite) end.( I used 24 strands and ended both colors on the same end). I first tied 2 half hitches in the red tag, pulled TIGHT and cut off the tags.I did the same with the black making sure it was on top of the red knots. The pictures don't show it but the serving goes over the tag ends far enough so that they will not come loose. With only 2 tag ends under the serving as I generally have, the knots are undetectable. Even with the 4 as was this case, they still only slightly bulge. I also used a .019 halo dummy loop for the pictures and that would usually be a piece of .014. That made the wrap a little fat looking as well. Hope this helps some.


----------



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

I thought that may be the case. I have always served over the tag ends about an inch and that makes fore a real mess some times.
Thanks for the explanation.


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

*How do you guys keep the tag end loops from separating*

In other words somtimes when I wrap the loops and then stretch or twist the loop has small spaces at times..not too bad and somtimes none at all, but I want to eliminate it

Thanks


----------



## NP Archery (Jul 29, 2008)

Even though I'm sure there are different ways of serving near the loop ends , I have had good luck with this method so far. IMO, there is nothing that says functionality can't be neatly done. It makes a much nicer job than having gaps in the serving and bits of string material bulging out. The .014 HALO works SO much better for me and the wraps stay tighter together when I have a firm, flat string to serve over. I found it hard to get a neat job if I wrapped the tag ends down the string very far. It was just too soft of a base. You could cover up more with the .019 serving but I don't use much of that anymore. 
Someone asked me about multi-color strings with uneven strand counts...I'll see if I have time enough to do some pictures of the layout and twist up of a 3 or 4 color string in the next few days.


----------



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

NP Archery said:


> Even though I'm sure there are different ways of serving near the loop ends , I have had good luck with this method so far. IMO, there is nothing that says functionality can't be neatly done. It makes a much nicer job than having gaps in the serving and bits of string material bulging out. The .014 HALO works SO much better for me and the wraps stay tighter together when I have a firm, flat string to serve over. I found it hard to get a neat job if I wrapped the tag ends down the string very far. It was just too soft of a base. You could cover up more with the .019 serving but I don't use much of that anymore.
> Someone asked me about multi-color strings with uneven strand counts...I'll see if I have time enough to do some pictures of the layout and twist up of a 3 or 4 color string in the next few days.


Please do. I have been wanting to try a 3 color string . I just don't want to waste material.


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

TN ARCHER said:


> Maybe I didn't ask the question correctly. I use the tag ends to wrap my end loop too. I just serve over the tag ends for about an inch then cut them off.
> 
> How did you cut the tag ends off ,before you served the end serving and closed the loop ,with out the wrapped tag end coming undone?


once i tie tag ends and wrap around string i take the ends and run thru string strands and pull tight, then cut off and the pressure with it on jig holds everything for me nice and tight. 

I always start serving on the loop side and serve towards center of string, SO that i dont have problems with back serve right by the end loop, just serve in correct direction and i dont think youll have any issues


----------



## thunderhead (Aug 18, 2002)

*???*

how much tension will this hold while serving? any trouble with it coming loose @ certain lbs?


----------



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

I made a string using the serving method that NP Archery showed in the example above. Best looking end loops I have ever made! They came out very neat and clean. Thanks again NP Archery for sharing.


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

once you tie the tag ends its quite secure, TN it is a good way, i like it alot too


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Eric131 said:


> I serve away from the loop as it is the only way I have learned to build strings. I get to the end and do your normal backserve. How would you tie off if serving towards the loop once you reached the end?


http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=239063&highlight=y.o.+first+string

Excellent picture thread
with step by step instruction.


----------



## Deer Eliminator (Jan 21, 2010)

nuts&bolts said:


> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=239063&highlight=y.o.+first+string
> 
> Excellent picture thread
> with step by step instruction.


I also did 2 videos hope they help.

http://s745.beta.photobucket.com/user/Hutchnsonarchery/media/100_2412_zps8b0a9b42.mp4.html


Hutch


----------

